# Tren-Your results?



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

iv read nothing but good things about trens amazing results. im interested on peoples experience with tren.

what results you got. gains/sides. before afters, strength etc..


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Won't change much from you have already read to be honest!

Trens great sides arnt just have to try it and see how get on with it. Start low 200mg and up it slightly till you find the right amount.


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

best i have seen is a lad who was on mtren he went huge an he was ripped up.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

edgey said:


> best i have seen is a lad who was on mtren he went huge an he was ripped up.


Will it add a lot of mass mtren or wot can u expect from it , its only in system a few hrs is this right


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

anyone else got any input on there results with tren?


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

I probably would not run another cycle without tren, immense stuff


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Agreed with above, the idea of a cycle without tren bores me. Stuff is off the nut


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Ljb said:


> Agreed with above, the idea of a cycle without tren bores me. Stuff is off the nut


what were your gains like off it?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

jeffj said:


> what were your gains like off it?


like a greek god!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Only 3 weeks in to my test and tren cycle and strength is through the roof absolutely smashed my personal bests could only bench 125 before I started this cycle up to 140 already spots are flaring up though which isn't good hopefully a bit of panoxyl will sort that out though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tren nothing beats it you feel tight and your muscles get hard as rock, veins pop put strength goes up like nothing els and great quality lean gains without water retention or estrogenic sides. Since Tren does not aromatise estrogen is no problem just have to watch out for prolactin issues due to it being a 19nor and stacking it with Test you still got the estrogen from that to worry about  But no never been a problem for me


----------



## Loopy301081 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi just wondering how long you guys stay on tren for ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Loopy301081 said:


> Hi just wondering how long you guys stay on tren for ?


Most iv done Tren for is 12 weeks now im doing 16 ...


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Results were pretty insane. I went from doing 100x5 on Bench to 100x15.

Deadlift 200kg-250kg

Squat (i didnt on tren as i had a injury)

That was taking 1ml prop/1ml ace every other day.

Im now 1 week into a 500mg a week of test cyp, 2ml a week of tri tren cycle. Be interesting. Id like to get a 270 deadlift


----------



## Johnathan004 (Jun 23, 2012)

Tren is amazing. Angry as h*ll all the time though. Mostly at work. Just make sure you don't go around crushing skulls as you will have the urge and ability to do so. You will love the strength and aggression. Good luck mate.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Beeing running Tren for the first time this cycle as part of the Vishnu TDT which is Tren/Mast/Prop 225mg, ran it at 1.5ml eod. Had the tren cough when jabbing, but to be honest the sides have been bearable, also ran cabergoline to stop prolactin issues as I did get gyno come on at first.

Definetly helps me keep most of size, when running ECAs/Clen and T3s. Here is a pic of 14 weeks results, actually still running it as get married next weekend and want to look my best, then going mexico for 2 weeks so doing last jab day before I go and will throw in 800mg on Test E, and running winni 60mg for last 6 weeks of cycle, so will finish these on last day of honeymoon then start PCT. Throwing the Test E in so I dont crash out in mexico lol.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/190058-14-weeks-cutting-progress.html


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

tom1234 said:


> Beeing running Tren for the first time this cycle as part of the Vishnu TDT which is Tren/Mast/Prop 225mg, ran it at 1.5ml eod. Had the tren cough when jabbing, but to be honest the sides have been bearable, also ran cabergoline to stop prolactin issues as I did get gyno come on at first.
> 
> Definetly helps me keep most of size, when running ECAs/Clen and T3s. Here is a pic of 14 weeks results, actually still running it as get married next weekend and want to look my best, then going mexico for 2 weeks so doing last jab day before I go and will throw in 800mg on Test E, and running winni 60mg for last 6 weeks of cycle, so will finish these on last day of honeymoon then start PCT. Throwing the Test E in so I dont crash out in mexico lol.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/190058-14-weeks-cutting-progress.html


that is some amazing results!! well done bro

- - - Updated - - -

anyone else got input on strength gains. also weight and bf % before and after. its amazing how.powerful tren really is


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

i ran tren for 16 weeks at 400mg, i got night sweats, warm most of the time body temp wise, hardly slept and that was about it side effect wise


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

be interesting to get some before and after stats on gains in size and also strength.


----------



## Loopy301081 (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone had any long term negative effects off tren ?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> Only 3 weeks in to my test and tren cycle and strength is through the roof absolutely smashed my personal bests could only bench 125 before I started this cycle up to 140 already spots are flaring up though which isn't good hopefully a bit of panoxyl will sort that out though


You're bench press has gone up 15kgs in the first 3 weeks of tren???


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

CapeTownTony said:


> You're bench press has gone up 15kgs in the first 3 weeks of tren???


I don't think you understand the effects of Tren,a 30,40 or even 50kg increase in your lifts is standard within hours of taking it..Lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

gearchange said:


> I don't think you understand the effects of Tren,a 30,40 or even 50kg increase in your lifts is standard within hours of taking it..Lol


50 kgs increase within hours - I'd just do one jab a month :lol:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

CapeTownTony said:


> 50 kgs increase within hours - I'd just do one jab a month :lol:


It's entertaining to see the tren boys in the gym ( Present company excepted) they work hard for 3 months and bang god knows how much in hoping to look like Ronnie Coleman over the summer..Then they stop juicing and end up looking like Ronnie Corbett. :thumbup1:


----------

